
The James Franco Project [New York Magazine] - makeramen
http://instapaperstories.tumblr.com/post/972880219/the-james-franco-project-new-york-magazine
======
alexwestholm
"After which, obviously, he will become president of the United Nations, train
a flock of African gray parrots to perform free colonoscopies in the
developing world, and launch himself into space in order to explain the human
heart to aliens living at the pulsing core of interstellar quasars."

Priceless.

~~~
rafaelc
Or how about this one: "He’s not a savant or an obvious genius — he’s someone
of mortal abilities who seems to be working immortally hard."

Fantastic. Hard work is probably the biggest difference at the margin.

~~~
parallax7d
Yes, I like margarine too.

------
telemachos
Forget the first, obvious question: Why are we reading this at all? (It's got
27 upvotes already, so that speaks for itself.) Why are we looking at this on
some Instapaper+Tumblr site rather than _from its source_ , namely New York
Magazine?

This came up the other day in a thread linking to a Posterous link. It's good
to see that Tumblr is also in the reposting business. ( _Edit_ : Found the
other item about Posterous <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1990945>)

Here's a direct, and nicely readable & printable, link:

<http://nymag.com/print/?/movies/profiles/67284/>

------
puredemo
Intense article!

Franco is probably strong enough at math to realize that the more he immerses
himself in the art world, the strongly the probability is that he will become
truly iconic.

He also seems to be enjoying the ride. And he basically defines self-
actuation. I'm sort of jealous.

